# ISPConfig 3 PHP Mail



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2013)

Hallo Leute,

eine Website verschickt anscheinend über PHP E-Mails:


```
Nov 28 12:24:56 rdssrv1 postfix/qmgr[3295]: E6DD9480A49: from=<>, size=6197, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 28 12:24:56 rdssrv1 postfix/pipe[29741]: E6DD9480A49: to=<webmaster@blasmusikforum.at>, relay=maildrop, delay=256634, delays=256633/0.02/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/blasmusikforum.at/webmaster/29742.0.rdssrv1.rds360.at.  )
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: warning: ::1: address not listed for hostname localhost
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: connect from unknown[::1]
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: lost connection after CONNECT from unknown[::1]
Nov 28 12:25:01 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: disconnect from unknown[::1]
Nov 28 12:25:09 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29696]: timeout after END-OF-MESSAGE from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 28 12:25:09 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29696]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 28 12:26:16 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: warning: 1.34.22.4: hostname 1-34-22-4.HINET-IP.hinet.net verification failed: Name or service not known
Nov 28 12:26:16 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: connect from unknown[1.34.22.4]
Nov 28 12:26:17 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[1.34.22.4]: 554 5.7.1 <sanjinn232@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<0546@msa.hinet.net> to=<sanjinn232@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<212.186.242.210>
Nov 28 12:26:18 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: lost connection after RCPT from unknown[1.34.22.4]
Nov 28 12:26:18 rdssrv1 postfix/smtpd[29788]: disconnect from unknown[1.34.22.4]
```
Wie kann ich das Problem suchen bzw. lösen. Das Postfach webmaster@blasmusikforum.at existiert nicht.

lg redi78


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2013)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/32619-post4.html


----------



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2013)

nein nicht gehackt. da läuft ein forum (woltlab). ich glaube das diese emails durch registrierungen generiert werden und das bestätigungsemail eben (bei fake-registrierungen) wieder zurückkommt. aber ich habe keine ahnung warum dieses email an webmaster@blasmusikforum.at zurückgeschickt wird. im forum ist nix der gleichen eingestellt. auch ein grep hat nix gefunden. jetzt kanns irgendwie nur an sendmail oder ähnlichem liegen.

hier meine main.cf


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = xxx.xxx.at
#myhostname = server.blasmusikforum.at
#myhostname = 212-186-242-210.static.inode.at
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = xxx.xxx.at, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination, reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_non_fqdn_hostname, reject_invalid_hostname, reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org, reject_unauth_pipelining
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
owner_request_special = no
inet_protocols = all
```


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2013)

Welchen PHP Modus nutzt die Webseite?


----------



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2013)

hier der mailheader:


```
*** ENVELOPE RECORDS /var/spool/postfix/deferred/E/E6DD9480A49 ***
message_size:            6197             227               1               0            6197
message_arrival_time: Mon Nov 25 13:07:42 2013
create_time: Mon Nov 25 13:07:42 2013
named_attribute: log_message_origin=local
named_attribute: trace_flags=0
sender:
original_recipient: webmaster@blasmusikforum.at
recipient: webmaster@blasmusikforum.at
*** MESSAGE CONTENTS /var/spool/postfix/deferred/E/E6DD9480A49 ***
Received: by rdssrv1.rds360.at (Postfix)
        id E6DD9480A49; Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:42 +0100 (CET)
Date: Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:42 +0100 (CET)
From: MAILER-DAEMON@rdssrv1.rds360.at (Mail Delivery System)
Subject: Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender
To: webmaster@blasmusikforum.at
Auto-Submitted: auto-replied
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/report; report-type=delivery-status;
        boundary="1C722480270.1385381262/rdssrv1.rds360.at"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Message-Id: <20131125120742.E6DD9480A49@rdssrv1.rds360.at>

This is a MIME-encapsulated message.

--1C722480270.1385381262/rdssrv1.rds360.at
Content-Description: Notification
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

This is the mail system at host rdssrv1.rds360.at.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<pamelacastellano90@hotmail.com>: host mx4.hotmail.com[65.55.37.88] said: 550
    Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable (in reply to RCPT TO
    command)

--1C722480270.1385381262/rdssrv1.rds360.at
Content-Description: Delivery report
Content-Type: message/delivery-status

Reporting-MTA: dns; rdssrv1.rds360.at
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 1C722480270
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; webmaster@blasmusikforum.at
Arrival-Date: Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:41 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; pamelacastellano90@hotmail.com
Original-Recipient: rfc822;pamelacastellano90@hotmail.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; mx4.hotmail.com
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable

--1C722480270.1385381262/rdssrv1.rds360.at
Content-Description: Undelivered Message
Content-Type: message/rfc822
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Return-Path: <webmaster@blasmusikforum.at>
Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1])
        by rdssrv1.rds360.at (Postfix) with ESMTP id 1C722480270
        for <pamelacastellano90@hotmail.com>; Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:41 +0100 (CET)
X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at rdssrv1.rds360.at
X-Amavis-Alert: BAD HEADER SECTION, Duplicate header field: "MIME-Version"
Received: from rdssrv1.rds360.at ([127.0.0.1])
        by localhost (rdssrv1.rds360.at [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
        with ESMTP id bP01BuQWINIW for <pamelacastellano90@hotmail.com>;
        Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:39 +0100 (CET)
Received: by rdssrv1.rds360.at (Postfix, from userid 33)
        id EF167480A49; Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:38 +0100 (CET)
To: pamelacastellano90@hotmail.com
Subject: Aktivierung der Registrierung auf der Website:
 blasmusikforum.at - =?UTF-8?B?w5ZzdGVycmVpY2hzIGdyw7bDn3RlIEJsYXNtdXNp?=
 =?UTF-8?B?a2NvbW11bml0eQ==?=
X-PHP-Originating-Script: 5012:PHPMailSender.class.php
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: WoltLab Community Framework Mail Package
MIME-Version: 1.0
From: info@blasmusikforum.at
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
Mime-Version: 1.0
Message-Id: <20131125120738.EF167480A49@rdssrv1.rds360.at>
Date: Mon, 25 Nov 2013 13:07:38 +0100 (CET)
```


----------



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2013)

Die Website nutzt MOD-PHP.

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2013)

Also ich würd gern diese E-Mails in mein Postfach erhalten. Das muss man irgendwo konfigurieren können.


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2013)

Entweder Du lesgt die emailadresse als alias für dein postfach in ispconfig an oder Du fügst folgende zeile in das apache direktiven Feld der webseite ein:

php_admin_value sendmail_path "/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -fwebmaster@deinedomain.de"

wobei Du webmaster@deinedomain.de durch die richtige adresse ersetzt.


----------



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2013)

super das hat funktioniert. Jetzt erhalte ich aber folgendes E-Mail:


```
Our content checker found
    Duplicate header field: "MIME-Version"


in an email to you from:
  [URL="http://www.rds360.at/groupware/#"]admin@blasmusikforum.at[/URL]

Content type: BadHdrDupl
Our internal reference code for your message is 25532-10/PukBcH2Vr2LC


Return-Path: <[URL="http://www.rds360.at/groupware/#"]admin@blasmusikforum.at[/URL]>
From: [URL="http://www.rds360.at/groupware/#"]info@blasmusikforum.at[/URL]
Message-ID: <[URL="http://www.rds360.at/groupware/#"]20131128155848.E6C854800B1@rdssrv1.rds360.at[/URL]>
X-Mailer: WoltLab Community Framework Mail Package
Subject: Neue Benutzeranmeldung auf der Website: blasmusikforum.at -
  =?UTF-8?B?w5ZzdGVycmVpY2hzIGdyw7bDn3RlIEJsYXNtdXNp?=
  =?UTF-8?B?a2NvbW11bml0eQ==?=
Not quarantined.

Please contact your system administrator for details.
```


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2013)

Keine Ahnung, hast Du mal danach bei google gesucht? Denn sowas wie die mime version wird ja vom mail client, in dem Fall der woltlab email Klasse, gesetzt.


----------

